# Show off your hamsters



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Following on from the recent show off your dog/cat threads and happysaz's lovely pics of her babies I thought I would do a thread for our hammies, so please post pictures of your hamsters, here are mine.

The Syrians
Buffy (rip,couldn't miss her out)









Angel









Xander









Fred









and not forgetting the Dwarfs
Spike









Willow









Cordelia


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all beautiful TDM! I love Cordelia especially  here's my crew...

Jasper George









William









Doughnut









Misty (RIP, she passed away 6 weeks ago)









More in their sets - Chocolate Bubbles' photosets on Flickr


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgive me for picture overload

*Puddles*









*Ozzy*
(i dont have many good pics of Ozzy at all cos he just wont pose He's a black and white ham)









*Kemmy,Alvin,Simon and Theodore (the robos)*
Aint got individual pics of these as they move far too fast lol!

















*Ben*
It's been almost 12 months since I got him. He's still as hyper as ever I have no idea where he gets his energy from!

















*Fidgit*

























*Sammy*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am loving this thread already, you have both got gorgeous hammies.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bella 










And Crystal


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww Gemma they are all sweet! Emzie, yours are gorgeous too. I LOVE this thread


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your hammys are beautiful EmzieAngel such unusual colours.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Your hammys are beautiful EmzieAngel such unusual colours.


Thank you 
Bella's basically like a tortie hehe.
Crystal is actually quite fluffy, though the picture doesn't really do her much justice.
x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Newbie with no name as yet








Chandler








Joey








Misty








Rosie








Hammy (rip)








Jim








Leo








Blackie








Lucky


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous Sarah, but what about the rest of your hamstery?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Gorgeous Sarah, but what about the rest of your hamstery?


She's teasing us.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

how do i upload my pictures to be big size ??


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Coaic (rip)









Rob









both 









heres some for now other are on laptop


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love that last one alyssa_liss.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She's teasing us.


hahaha sorry i clicked post message too early :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> Coaic (rip)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww your making me want robos now 
hmmm the place i shall not name had some in the adoption bit


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Newbie with no name as yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

loving nosey oscar hahaha hammies are gorgeous hun !!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are both gorgeous Alyssa! I'm desperate to own some Robos.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> loving nosey oscar hahaha hammies are gorgeous hun !!!!


haha yep, he loves them all


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done tdm! I made the other 2 but i thought people would get fed up of my threads lol! I have one hammie, 'Jamie' he was called when i took him on. He is a rescue and doesn't really like being handled  he never was i am assuming. I do handle him daily but not for too long or he gets stressed.

He is very old now, i am not sure of his exact age but he is old! He is very slow now and obviously well into his OAP stage!

I don't have any pics on this laptop at the moment but here is the link to a piccie of him.

My Old Boy Jj X - Bless him, he is very old! I only rescued him last year x Pet Photo Gallery

My boy JJ xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jamie is cute, love his bum fluff!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww he is gorgeous, people would never get fed up of showing off their babys lol.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Jamie is cute, love his bum fluff!


Thanks he is a very special boy to me. x



thedogsmother said:


> Awww he is gorgeous, people would never get fed up of showing off their babys lol.


I know, but they might get fed up of me   lol! Well done rep on the way. xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

*My Rainbow Hamsters*

I wanted to make a seperate post for my hamsters who have sadly passed over the rainbow bridge Altho they maybe gone,they shall never ever be forgotten!

*Buffy*
She was my brothers hamster but I took care of her quite alot so I became attached to her fairly quickly. She was never the easiest hamster to get along with but her soft fur and loveable eyes made her something very special to me. Sadly she passed away on 7th Feburary 2009.

























*Poppy*
She was such a precious little lady and was so loveable. I don't know why she died,I thought she was maybe ill a few days before she died but I wasnt sure. I was going to take her to the vets on the day she died but 
unfortunately I didnt get chance. I'm just glad I managed to hold her in her final moments as she passed away in my hands 









*Honey*
If I'm honest it breaks my heart everytime I look at photos of my girl. She was never a very healthy hamster but was always well looked ater. She deteriorated extremely quickly and was screaming out in pain if we even went near her. I panicked and cried so much because I could tell her time was near. I made her a vets appointment but the morning after I did (she was due to go that day) I awoke to find her laid on her back in her house barely breathing so I sat with her til she passed on the 1st of June 2009

















*Piddles*
Piddles passed away on May 1st 2009. Please find everything I need to say about him on here Piddles Naylor Online Memorial - GoneTooSoon.org


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

iv got to wait til lazy dave wakes up so i can take some better pics (he's grumpy if i wake him up!)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> *My Rainbow Hamsters*
> 
> I wanted to make a seperate post for my hamsters who have sadly passed over the rainbow bridge Altho they maybe gone,they shall never ever be forgotten!
> 
> ...


awwwww thats soooo sad, i nearly cried 

can some one please explain how i upload large sized pics ?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Tommy (Russian)

























Jasmine (Russian)









Titch (Roborovski)
















Honey

























Jess (Chinese)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are all such lovely hamsters, I lost my girl also called Buffy a few weeks ago, I have to admit Piddles memorial had me crying.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy your babies are gorgeous, I am very jelous because everyone seems to be good at photos but me.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

...zoe... u need to get the image code from a site like photobucket and them paste the code in the comment box


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> how do i upload my pictures to be big size ??


Have you got a photobucket account?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you got a photobucket account?


nope  do i need one ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> nope  do i need one ?


Yes afraid so, why don't you upload them as attachments for now, then you can join photobucket.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are all such lovely hamsters, I lost my girl also called Buffy a few weeks ago, I have to admit Piddles memorial had me crying.


Sorry to hear about Buffy I really need to create online memorials for my other hamsters but I never know what to say as it's so hard.

I have a stunning pic of Piddles...









Oh and I must say you all have stunning hamsters. I wanna steal them!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

omg Gemma... The memorial for piddles has got me crying my eyes out 

RIP xxxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

15 Hamsters

Zafara -









Cheri -









Blossom-









Tidley~wink -









Patrick -









Chance -









Chloe -









Oliver -









George -









Bertie 
Borris -









Biscuit-









Roy -









Rob -









Honey -









Sorry in advance for the frozen computares :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes afraid so, why don't you upload them as attachments for now, then you can join photobucket.


just realised that i actually do have a photoucket account si in process of uploading pics on there


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to hamnap them all ULLAH


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yay looking 4ward to GIANT pics of you're hammies 



....zoe.... said:


> just realised that i actually do have a photoucket account si in process of uploading pics on there


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Alfie (well he's sort of a hamster...) and Chips:










Sausage:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Alfie (well he's sort of a hamster...) and Chips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to hamnap everyone's hams and catnap chips


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I'm going to hamnap everyone's hams and catnap chips


You can catnap Alfie 

You can't catnap a hamster, even if he is made out of paper! Poor chips he wants to be treated like everyone else!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous hammies :001_wub: i want them all! x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> You can catnap Alfie
> 
> You can't catnap a hamster, even if he is made out of paper! Poor chips he wants to be treated like everyone else!


haha ok i will catnap alfie then...

Silly me getting the name wrong :blushing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha ok i will catnap alfie then...
> 
> Silly me getting the name wrong :blushing:


Hahahaha I might forgive you 

My hammies are called Sausage and Chips


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Hahahaha I might forgive you
> 
> My hammies are called Sausage and Chips


mmmm chips


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> mmmm chips


I had chips for lunch today (the potato kind not the hamster) and I feel really fat now


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

okay here goes then lol

this is the syrians : 
daisey 








toupe (the cream one) 








and baby (one of daisey and toupes siblings) 









the winter white dwarfs: (females)
blossom 








lucy 








blossom and lucy (blossom on the right)








sunshine (my BIG girly) 









(the boys) :
harry 








sidd 

















hope they work now lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> okay here goes then lol
> 
> this is the syrians :
> daisey
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all stunning hun


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all stunning hun


hehe thank yoooooooo, i am quite proud of them i must admitt


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those pictures were lovely to get up to, far too cute though.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ah thx hunni - he is too cute for his own good though 



thedogsmother said:


> Those pictures were lovely to get up to, far too cute though.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> hehe thank yoooooooo, i am quite proud of them i must admitt


Those pics were well worth the wait


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Those pics were well worth the wait


haha thanksssss


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

All these hammies are beautiful

I cant wait to get mine now


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So many beautiful hammies on this thread!


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

this is little bailey - a gorgeous lil guy who hasnt bitten me ever (as there known for that) i love him so much , got him in about june


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

xxsamxx146 said:


> this is little bailey - a gorgeous lil guy who hasnt bitten me ever (as there known for that) i love him so much , got him in about june


He's gorgeous 

What cage is that?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

xxsamxx146 said:


> this is little bailey - a gorgeous lil guy who hasnt bitten me ever (as there known for that) i love him so much , got him in about june


Awww he is a cutie! The wooden housey thing in his cage looks interesting as well


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Narla, Tama, Sakura, Cires <3
The photo of Narla is of when we very first got her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Maiisiku, those piccys are soooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks guys, the cage is just a blue base, not wired, plastic top,.. i aint got a pic off it but its dead cute, no mess anywhere lol.
the wooden thin was just off ebay, everything (even the TV) was off ebay lol, there was loads of wooden items on there that looked really good but where too big for the cage =(


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Maiisiku, those piccys are soooooooo gorgeous.


I agree, I've never seen a hamster with a tail like that before though hehe 

I'm glad I'm not the only one whose pets are fidget bums and don't stay still for the camera!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Cires is absolutely gorgeous  Those markings are so pretty 

Here's Leo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Leo has the most amazing colours, what colour is that called?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

He's a yellow black banded


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

My dwarfs

Marble in the first two pics and Mon (rip)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Misty Moo R.I.P










Maisie










Ella










Belle... oops how did that get in there? 










Lokai....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Belle... oops how did that get in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.. a ham with a tail!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They are hamsters in costume


----------

